# How do you



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

guys and gal, tie in a recirc line w/o pump to you water heaters. Mine is at the bottom of heater. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

recirc line without a pump?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> recirc line without a pump?


Gravity..


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have never done one without a pump. Would love to hear how it's done though.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

It really does work well. The house has to be plumbed for it to work. The hot water main supply has to rise from the heater, and never have any dips or drops, from the heater to a high, distant point. Then the recirc line has to run horizontal and down, never any dips or "ups".

You want a check valve on the line, of course. And if conditions are just right, it can work "too well" meaning you are circulating more water than necessary, without benefit of a temp. control on the pump line.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> I have never done one without a pump. Would love to hear how it's done though.


I didn't know anyone still did them. You elevate your recirc. line and slope it back to the w/h and tie it into the bottom... Look up gravity recirculation. We had to draw one on my journeyman test.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

They work very well in muti-story homes.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> They work very well in muti-story homes.


Only if you tie it into the bottom of the heater, tie it into the top and you waste a lot of pipe.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Remove drain valve, thread in 3/4" x 4" brass nipple on 3/4" x 1/2" brass tee, thread in 3/4" hose bibb for drainage. Solder 1/2" copper mip on copper stub, thread into tee, tie in to recirc line. Unless you mean the line is at the bottom of the heater.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Also known as a "thermo-siphon system"

Passive solar heaters use this circulation concept


----------



## Tieger plumbing (Nov 13, 2009)

*Same as I do it*



JK949 said:


> Remove drain valve, thread in 3/4" x 4" brass nipple on 3/4" x 1/2" brass tee, thread in 3/4" hose bibb for drainage. Solder 1/2" copper mip on copper stub, thread into tee, tie in to recirc line. Unless you mean the line is at the bottom of the heater.


 
Also install a heat sink 27" to prevent stratification of hot into cold water lines on the C/W supply.

Many older building in NYC still have gravity hydronic systems


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Forget the gravity thing , you loose money on the pump install


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

To answer your question, bronze pump, into the bottom. Install a brass tee at the drain. 

We install a aquastat, timer, flo-check, and expansion tank. We also insulate the piping. 

Do it right,or don't do it at all.


----------

